

In the Trenches: Pierre Minault’s First World War Diary (1914) - benbreen
https://notevenpast.org/life-in-the-trenches-in-world-war-i-by-pierre-minault/

======
jimenaperry26
I really enjoyed this story because using the letter of her grandfather the
author made this piece both about history and personal experience. It makes it
more enjoyable to the reader.

------
underacloud
Thank you for sharing this fascinating, never before published first-hand
diary account of WWI. I very much wish I'd known Sergeant Pierre Minualt.

